# Dependent Pass



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

I live here in Singapore with my Myanmar finance.

We obtained a K1 visa. We will marry in San Francisco, in just a few weeks. and return to Singapore were I am an EP (Just over 8000 a month). There is no time to AOS, but we do not care.

We obtained the K1 because of difficulty getting a B2. Nuff on that.

She has an S-pass. No she has never healed a work pass. She plans to quit working for about a month or two. She will lose her S-pass. Should we be applying for a dependent pass? If so can she work? How does that work?

Thanx;


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

You can get a DP for her if you are legally married (so get the marriage cert recognized by the Singapore authorities first and your status updated) and earn above S$4000/month.
A DP holder can apply for a Letter of Consent (LoC) from MoM to allow work, but this is not assured and might get rejected, e.g. if you're married for a short time, or the job does not fit her background. Working on LoC has several advantages and disadvantages - one is usually lower pay.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Try to get an official copy of your marriage certificate before you leave the U.S. You don't have to wait for a copy with an apostille for Singapore immigration purposes, though I recommend getting one copy with apostille to hang onto for other, future purposes. But the latter can wait and arrive by mail if you don't have time.

Be careful (or at least aware) of U.S. and California income tax obligations. California is one of the states that has a broad definition of residence for state income tax purposes. Your wife has an interesting decision to make whether she should participate in a joint tax filing with you starting with tax year 2014. That's something called a Section 6013(g) election. If you're already owing U.S. income tax -- you earn more than the Foreign Earned Income and Foreign Housing Exclusions, and/or you have significant passive income -- then the household may be better off financially if she makes that election. Otherwise, probably not.

Get things like medical insurance coverage, life insurance coverage, designated financial account beneficiaries ("my spouse"), etc. in order as soon as you can.

Congratulations in advance.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Try to get an official copy of your marriage certificate before you leave the U.S. You don't have to wait for a copy with an apostille for Singapore immigration purposes, though I recommend getting one copy with apostille to hang onto for other, future purposes. But the latter can wait and arrive by mail if you don't have time.
> 
> Be careful (or at least aware) of U.S. and California income tax obligations. California is one of the states that has a broad definition of residence for state income tax purposes. Your wife has an interesting decision to make whether she should participate in a joint tax filing with you starting with tax year 2014. That's something called a Section 6013(g) election. If you're already owing U.S. income tax -- you earn more than the Foreign Earned Income and Foreign Housing Exclusions, and/or you have significant passive income -- then the household may be better off financially if she makes that election. Otherwise, probably not.
> 
> ...


We already plan to get the marriage license on the day of the wedding. What is an apostille?

We are getting her a SSN so we can file taxes together. We are using an Arizona address. Arizona does not tax income from outside of its borders. The USA only taxes foreign income over 90K. We do not make 180k together. I owe no taxes.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

Why would you use an address in Arizona on your tax return if you live in Singapore?

An apostille is a document certification that helps with international acceptance of that document among Hague Convention countries. In California that certification is issued by the California Secretary of State, and San Francisco municipal authorities will know what they are. Over your lifetimes together it's highly likely you'll need a copy of your marriage certificate with that certification. Get one, and keep it in your personal files until then.


----------



## Linuxpro (Jan 28, 2013)

BBCWatcher said:


> Why would you use an address in Arizona on your tax return if you live in Singapore?
> 
> An apostille is a document certification that helps with international acceptance of that document among Hague Convention countries. In California that certification is issued by the California Secretary of State, and San Francisco municipal authorities will know what they are. Over your lifetimes together it's highly likely you'll need a copy of your marriage certificate with that certification. Get one, and keep it in your personal files until then.


Ok, i will ask about the apostille.

I use the Arizona address for bank accounts, and i used it for my i129F. The department of social security requires a USA address. My brother lives there. Up until recently my Jeep was located there. I still have a storage shed. It is time to clean it out. I have no plan to live in the USA again.


----------



## BBCWatcher (Dec 28, 2012)

That's all well and good -- and completely irrelevant. The IRS doesn't require a U.S. address.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> You can get a DP for her if you are legally married (so get the marriage cert recognized by the Singapore authorities first and your status updated) and earn above S$4000/month..


4,000 is a guideline, but of now, less than 4,800 has fat chance of rejection ..

I suspect OP earns more than that anyway.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

PS, from a past post ... op earns enough to get DP seamlessly .. hopefully


----------

